# New Guy



## BBaylis1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi, my name is Bryan and I am new to MT.  Im a college student in NC and began muay thai training this May.  Coming back to school from home also meant having to leave my gym and now currently can not find a muay thai gym in my area. So now I just do what I can to teach myself and train by myself.  I think MT will be a reference point for my many questions on effective technique and strategy.  I look foward to meeting and learning from all of you.


----------



## Kacey (Sep 4, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:

If you give a general location, there's probably someone on here who can help you find a gym in your area - good luck!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 4, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy!


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 4, 2006)

Welcome and Happy Posting
Terry


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 4, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting!


----------



## MJS (Sep 4, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk! 

Mike


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 4, 2006)

Welcome to the MartialTalk forum!


----------



## Drac (Sep 4, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT....


----------



## Swordlady (Sep 4, 2006)

Welcome to MT and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## pstarr (Sep 4, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## matt.m (Sep 4, 2006)

hello and welcome


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Sep 4, 2006)

What part of NC are you in?
Someone here may know of a place for you.

Welcome to MT, by the way.

AoG


----------



## Bigshadow (Sep 5, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk.


----------



## Kanoy919 (Sep 5, 2006)

Welcome and Happy Posting!!!


----------



## kelly keltner (Sep 5, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Lisa (Sep 5, 2006)

Welcome Brian! :wavey:


----------



## stone_dragone (Sep 5, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## w.kaer (Sep 6, 2006)

Welcome to MT and happy posting!


----------

